# Ak learns how to shoot flash remotely (finally)



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Let me know what ya think guys and gals........
The polyp pics has been editted and the fish has not.....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I think both are good but honestly I like the fish better idk why though lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the picture of the polyp is sick as hell


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> the picture of the polyp is sick as hell


Thanks man-
I learned a few new things today.....All shots will improve from now on....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you mind if i print off that polyp picture? i need to decorate the fish room at the new house and i'm lovin that picture


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> the picture of the polyp is sick as hell


Yes it does.
Im trying to figure out what it reminds me of but its pretty bugged out!
I like it.

WHat are the actual colors of the Polyp?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ok AK seriously, out of what it seems like thousands of pics youv'e posted, THESE TWO are just incredible!!
wow, they really are that good. They look like they are in better focus than what my own eyes can see.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> ok AK seriously, out of what it seems like thousands of pics youv'e posted, THESE TWO are just incredible!!
> wow, they really are that good. They look like they are in better focus than what my own eyes can see.


Thanks Sheppard-
The remote flash above the tank helps greatly with fish pics.....









I do agree these are my best yet----But all my fish shots should be like this now.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!
that is great man!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> you mind if i print off that polyp picture? i need to decorate the fish room at the new house and i'm lovin that picture


Joe-Go ahead Sir---

Appreciate you askin...









[/quote]

i suppose i could have just stolen it and said it was mine like that dude from the tampa racing forum, haha.

thanks man, i'll give full credit when it's due... i'm sure alot of people will ask about it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice AK,
Here's a mild adjustment in p/s
Bit of sharpening and noise reduction.
It may or may not reflect the original image.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Nice AK,
> Here's a mild adjustment in p/s
> Bit of sharpening and noise reduction.
> It may or may not reflect the original image.
> ...


Damn Pete-

Thats nice man,turned out really well-
Now to do the same adjustments and crop the original.....Should look nice---I'm gonna try it eventually....

It reflects the fish well man....Thanks


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Great pics, I see why you win POTM. You ever think of snapping a few pics for magazines and maybe making some cash on the side?

If you don't mind me asking what kind of camera are you taking these awesome pics with. We are shopping for a new one since our kodak Z650 is on its last leg.

More pics please


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

How many Chromis do you have there sir?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

AK , what kind of camera do you use? and how is the remote flash better? and what new things have u learned. Im new to photography and have always wanted to take good pics....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Shots are going to improve???Gimme a f*cking break man,every picture you take is nice and now their going to get better.I am offically going to get sick.Nice work and can't wait to see what you produce from here on in.Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You guys are geting better and better!

Umm, Can you post a pic of your remote flash? 
How about a pic of how you place it over the tank..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You guys are geting better and better!
> 
> Umm, Can you post a pic of your remote flash?
> How about a pic of how you place it over the tank..


Thanks Dippy-
If time allows me to do so-I will post some pics today on how it all works Sir.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucky! I can never keep more than 2. They always brawl and kill eachother in my tank. Need to add something big and scary


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Lucky! I can never keep more than 2. They always brawl and kill eachother in my tank. Need to add something big and scary


Interesting-
I have had not a problem one with the 6 of them...I actually have a total of 20 fish in this tank right now-Looking to add a few moe bigger chromis when I can find them....


----------

